# My Fourth and Final Theatre



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi All,

This will be my fourth and final theatre..I'm now 74 and had a Stroke back in September..The Stroke has left my right side partially numb, and I can only work for a short time before I need to rest..

Since I will be building this theatre myself, it will take some time to complete...Fortunately I have the bones from my previous theatre, so that will help to bring about completion sooner..

I recently bought a small 3 bedroom house at Mannum in South Australia..overlooking the River Murray..

The second bedroom has been allocated as the theatre room..One stroke of luck...the room is the same width as my previous theatre, so my front wall will be the same size for the framing and the screen..

Unfortunately the room is not as long as previous and it's going to put my seating right up against the back wall..Not a good position!

I've included some photos to show the conditions I'm working under..It's an absolute mess and not much room to move around..

All the other equipment is in my office (3rd. bedroom) and that's cluttered also..

The work that's been done has taken me 3 weeks so far..so it's slow going!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the new pad! Do you think you'll try any of the new formats?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Tonto..I'll be sticking to the tried and tested formats for the new theatre..namely CIH..


----------



## amedius (May 4, 2016)

How nice......We all like to know everything u have done, the avr, speakers make, projector make, screen blah blah blah.....and finally the video and audio part when it's ready. Wish you all the best. Looking forward for your reviews.......

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I prefer to think you may have another still in you!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

amedius said:


> How nice......We all like to know everything u have done, the avr, speakers make, projector make, screen blah blah blah.....and finally the video and audio part when it's ready. Wish you all the best. Looking forward for your reviews.......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim using Tapatalk


Hi amedius and welcome to the forum...
If you click on "My System" you will see all my gear there..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

B- one said:


> I prefer to think you may have another still in you!


Thanks Brandon, but I don't think I will have enough strength left in me to build another one after this..I'm really feeling my age these days..lddude:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Painting is underway...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, that ceiling looks like some kind of absorptive panel. What is that stuff?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

No it's just paint..
The ceiling has like ridge strips on it..Could help a little to break up any standing waves..


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Prof, very sorry to hear about your health issues, but it's great to see you're not letting it stop you. Looking forward to seeing your progress on the new build, and I'm sure you'll make it a good one.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your health issues... I hope that you live many more years to enjoy your family, and your new home theater.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Prof, very sorry to hear about your health issues, but it's great to see you're not letting it stop you. Looking forward to seeing your progress on the new build, and I'm sure you'll make it a good one.


Thanks for the kind words Owen...

This build will be the slowest one ever for me and some days I won't be able to do any work on it..
Depending on how I go, I might be able to do it all myself, otherwise I might need to find someone to give me a hand..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issues... I hope that you live many more years to enjoy your family, and your new home theater.


Thanks for your kind thoughts Ron..I'm hoping I still have a few more years in me yet!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Thanks for the kind words Owen...
> 
> This build will be the slowest one ever for me and some days I won't be able to do any work on it..
> Depending on how I go, I might be able to do it all myself, otherwise I might need to find someone to give me a hand..


Slow isn't always a bad thing. I've enjoyed your other projects, and if I was in your hemisphere, I'd gladly volunteer myself for some unskilled Labour. Take it easy, don't overwork yourself, and stay focused on the positive. You'll get it done.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Looking good prof, you're doing more work than me!!:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Slow isn't always a bad thing. I've enjoyed your other projects, and if I was in your hemisphere, I'd gladly volunteer myself for some unskilled Labour. Take it easy, don't overwork yourself, and stay focused on the positive. You'll get it done.


Very nice of you to offer your skills Owen..and if you were in my part of the world I would have appreciated that very much..
Being new to the country area that I'm now living, I don't know anyone in this area yet (apart from the local doctor), so I'll just have to proceed on my own for the time being..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ajinfla said:


> Looking good prof, you're doing more work than me!!:T


Thanks AJ..I'm not used to working this slow!..In the past when I've built my theatre's it's been flat out every day!!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Didnt know about your health either so hope things are going better. Also not familiar with the area but I am sure one day I can make a trip and help you out. Happy to help out.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks David.. 

Mannum is just north of Murray Bridge..about 90K.from Adelaide..
Any help much appreciated..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I will try and make a trip out there and help you out. Are you living there or do you still live near VH?

If your always out there then I will ask the wife if she wants to make a trip and if not I will head out sometime soon by myself.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've bought this place at Mannum..
Have sent you a PM...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Progress has been very slow, but I finally managed to get the ceiling tray done...
Next job will be to paint the walls..


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking good prof! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry I have not made it out yet. Happy to see the progress still occurring. Between wifey whining about fuel costs and playing footy every weekend I have not made it out yet. I only have 3 more games left. Then I will head out there and help you do whatever needs to be done.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great... Can you come over, and work on mine when you are done?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

chrapladm said:


> Sorry I have not made it out yet. Happy to see the progress still occurring. Between wifey whining about fuel costs and playing footy every weekend I have not made it out yet. I only have 3 more games left. Then I will head out there and help you do whatever needs to be done.


Thanks David..not a problem..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys..The light tray was quite labour intensive for me, but once the walls are painted it should be easier going as I will be using all the fittings from my previous theatre...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great job Prof. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Tonto..You and me both!..I have movies I haven't seen yet!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been very slack with my updates..and quite a lot has happened since my last post...

I found a Handyman / Builder in my area who's been working on the theatre with me..He's experienced in a lot of different kinds work and so far has..

Painted the walls..

Cut out the holes in the ceiling tray for the downlights..

Run the wiring for the downlights..

Cut a small hole in the back wall to pass the speaker wires through to the equipment rack in the next room..

Run all the wiring for the front speakers..

He's coming out again next Monday to cut the hole in the back wall for the projector mount..and fit the cable channel to the skirting boards to hold the speaker wires than run to the equipment rack..

Here's a few updated shots of the room..Sorry about the poor quality prints..My cheapy camera is on it's last legs..

Also the actual wall colour is dark grey..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been a bit slack with my updates..:gulp: The front of the theatre is now finished!..
Here's some of the current photos..







Because the room is so short, I'm not able to get a photo showing the full width of the room without a wide angle lens..









A hole has now been cut in the back wall to take the projector..
All the speakers are wired up and there's just a few more connections to be made and the cables tidied up..
Hopefully I'll be up and running in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking good, Prof! I still love those segmented panels. Screen looks great. Have you watched much material yet? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks very much Owen...

The framing that's now on the front of the panels will hold curved diffuser panels..Panels have been made and I just have to get some curvature into them before fitting..

Haven't watched any movies yet..Waiting till everything else is finished..I now have 5 new movies that I haven't seen yet to choose from!..:smile:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Prof, I know you're working on something there... holding out for a big reveal for us?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol!..No just slacking off..I finally got everything working and of course, watched a movie, then another and then...well you know how it goes!..So everything came to a halt..

In all fairness though..my builder is taking a break, so not much more happening for awhile..In the meantime I can finish off a bit of painting here and there..
I'm hoping I can show some finished photos soon..


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well then chip away at the details and show us pics when you have them. And in the meantime, enjoy it!! 

Hope you had a merry Christmas. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

